# Elevator



## 15827 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hello,I hope I am not in the wrong forum. I have a HUGE fear of elevators and I am claustrophobic. Has anyone gotten over these? Was it with medication or radical treatment? Any good books...any advice would be appreciated.Thank you!


----------

